# DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

Cost me $20.00 total.
Start with a $5.00 stainless steel liguid soap dispenser from Walmart.








Throw away the top.








Get a small breather filter ($9.00 at Autozone).
Some brass barb fittings, hose clamps, rubber grommets, and a short length of hose.








Drill a hole in the bottom of the reservoir:
















Insert grommet into hole.
















insert grommet into the hole on the filter.
















Insert barb coupler into grommet:
















Attach filter to reservoir.
















Next insert barb fitting into the short length of hose
















Attach fitting with hose to the end of the reservoir>
















Add hose clamps. Voila. You now have a beautiful stainless steel oil breather/catch can.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

how & what orientation do you plan on mounting this?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Slytle)*

nicely done sir! There are far to many nice bottles out there that could be used for something like this


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Slytle)*

how is oil going to drain in to it?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (TBT-Syncro)*

Yeah that is not going to work. Your fitting needs to be up high on the side. If you orient it with the filter facing up that means all the crankcase juice stays in the hose. Once the hose is "full" you will have effectively plugged your only crankcase vent.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (MKII16v)*

drill a hole in the high side near the breather filter to make this work...great idea though, this is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Yeah that is not going to work. Your fitting needs to be up high on the side. If you orient it with the filter facing up that means all the crankcase juice stays in the hose. Once the hose is "full" you will have effectively plugged your only crankcase vent.

You will have to see the way that Im mounting it. The idea is for the bottle to be up high and the hose to be a relatively straight shot to the outlet on the block. The purpose is to vent crankcase gases but allow the oil to drain back down into the block. It will work exactly as intended.
In any case, the purpose of this post is to give you guys an idea of how cheaply this can be done. You can put the inlets and outlets anywhere you want depending on your application. Mine need to be exactly where I put them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Slytle)*

I just noticed you have a 16v. I was thinking Vr6 where going straight or uphill would be near impossible. If you are using the breather at the front of the block you can pull it off. 16v's sure spew some oil though. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Slytle)*

About how much oil comes through the crankcase tubing? I just got my 16v turbo together and when the car warms up it blows oil like no other when reving.............I'm trying to figure if this is normal.


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Greengt1)*

any pic installed ? nice Diy !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (FerVR6)*

*More like blow seals *
This is not a good diy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Try to learn more about the donsides and how a oiltrap should look like and function.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can ([email protected])*

Foffa,
The original design is no good. But some other members pointed out how to rectify it .. 
So are you referring to the revised design ?? that's bad also 
quote
Yeah that is not going to work. Your fitting needs to be up high on the side. If you orient it with the filter facing up that means all the crankcase juice stays in the hose. Once the hose is "full" y
/end quote
d


_Modified by fastslc at 12:12 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is not a good diy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Try to learn more about the donsides and how a oiltrap should look like and function.

Thanks for your opinion. It was almost legible.








But its not an oil trap. Its a breather, and the purpose is not to capture the oil. Its goal is to return the oil to the crankcase. 
In this regard, It functions just like the stock breather hose, except that it solves the problem of having sludge running through the intake. Also, the stock system creates a small vacuum leak through the "PCV" valve. This breather setup eliminates this problem as well.
16V's tend to blow alot of oil out of the breather (especially high mileage ones).
Unlike an "oil trap", there is no need to drain the catch can. And the oil level in the engine does not diminish. Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Slytle at 7:30 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Yeah that is not going to work. Your fitting needs to be up high on the side. If you orient it with the filter facing up that means all the crankcase juice stays in the hose. Once the hose is "full" you will have effectively plugged your only crankcase vent.

The can is mounted higher than the block outlet. The hose is a straight shot with no loops or low sections to collect oil. It works great. 
Even if it were an "oil trapping" type of breather setup, it still needs to be mounted higher than the outlet otherwise you end up losing much more oil than necessary. And the hose needs to be a straight, uphill shot to the can or else it will collect oil and cause the exact same problem you describe.
I already addressed these concerns when I set up my mounting point. 
I guess people are kinda missing the whole purpose of my post. It was intended to be a helpful suggestion on a cheap method of construction. You dont have to route yours the same way that I did mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_ I just noticed you have a 16v. I was thinking Vr6 where going straight or uphill would be near impossible. If you are using the breather at the front of the block you can pull it off. 16v's sure spew some oil though. Good luck with your project.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can (Slytle)*

http://www.republicsales.com/M...e.pdf
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Oil Breather / Catch Can ([email protected])*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.jeffdaigle.com/prov...l.pdf
Let the PDF load, it may take awhile 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1636449



_Modified by gtimagic at 9:23 PM 1-9-2007_


----------

